# What if there was a FaceBook app that analyzed your MBTI type?



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Facebook will eventually know everything about its users and starts to abuse that information... xD


----------



## ionuthulub (May 9, 2015)

Let's dig this topic from it's grave.

I've actually had this same idea for my bachelor's thesis.

I've started working on it today and I will be finished at the end of June.

I don't expect it to be as acurate as taking the questionaire but I'll try to get the best accuracy possible.

I'll keep you guys updated


----------

